# Looking for RP partner(s)



## PaletteManokit (Mar 26, 2018)

I haven't roleplayed in a long time, and right now it honestly sounds really nice. So if anyone wants to be my RP partner please message me!
However, there is one thing that is a no no when I RP with anyone, No NSFWcontent 
I'm literally fine with almost any RP (as long as it's SFW) so yeah. Send me a message and I'd love to get started!


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 26, 2018)

small bump


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 26, 2018)

another small bump, please message me if interested! (getting bored over here xD)


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey there cutie =) You can join us over at the "Where is Don Volpe?" Public RP
Everyone there is free to take control of their own stories. I just give participants scenarios and choices to choose from.


----------



## PaletteManokit (May 15, 2018)

Boopity boop
(also looking to do a DDLG rp, PM me if interested)


----------

